# Coupon for $5 off Purina Pro Plan



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

If you go to facebook and "like" Pro Plan, you get a $5 off coupon for any pro plan dog food.
I think this is the link

Welcome to Facebook


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Thank you! I'll definitely be printing and saving this!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks<:

I liked the sensitive stomach kibble so I might pick up another 5# bag soon with the coupon.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I hope you don't mean you, personally, liked it : 



Megora said:


> Thanks<:
> 
> I liked the sensitive stomach kibble so I might pick up another 5# bag soon with the coupon.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> I hope you don't mean you, personally, liked it :


*laughs* No, I'm afraid I'm too sensitive to stomach anything that smells like fish.... :


----------



## Kristie42 (Jan 4, 2011)

Thank you for posting this!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

We just printed ours about an hour ago! We just switched the boys back to Pro Plan after a 10-month run of Fromm that didn't go so well. They're loving the Sensitive Skin & Stomach salmon & rice formula! :bowl:


----------



## RachelsGoldens (Jan 23, 2011)

I just switched my pack over to ProPlan Sensitive Stomach. Actually, we are still in the process, Sunday I got one bag and mixed it with the foods they are currently on. We are getting a lot of gas. Should I give it more time? They are all on something different and I'm trying to consolidate to one thing that is affordable that works for them all. Thanks!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm going to go there now!!!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I've got the coupon and just got 2 more $5 off coupons from Petco. I'm feeding Sens. Stomach too and we are on month 2 of a 6 month test. My obedience instructor could swear that Jonah's coat is already looking thicker and more of it.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I take three full weeks to change my dogs over. One week with 1/4 the new food and 3/4 the old food, one week of 1/2 and 1/2, one week of 3/4 the new food and 1/4 the old food, then finally just the new food. Then after that you need to give it about a month to let them be totally adjusted to it.




RachelsGoldens said:


> I just switched my pack over to ProPlan Sensitive Stomach. Actually, we are still in the process, Sunday I got one bag and mixed it with the foods they are currently on. We are getting a lot of gas. Should I give it more time? They are all on something different and I'm trying to consolidate to one thing that is affordable that works for them all. Thanks!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I just saw that this coupon expires in February, which is well before I can use it. Would anyone like me to mail it to them? Just send me your address so I can send it it you!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

If I remember right, it's good on any size bag. Might be worth going to pick up a small bag to save the $5!



Rainheart said:


> I just saw that this coupon expires in February, which is well before I can use it. Would anyone like me to mail it to them? Just send me your address so I can send it it you!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Happy said:


> I've got the coupon and just got 2 more $5 off coupons from Petco. I'm feeding Sens. Stomach too and we are on month 2 of a 6 month test. My obedience instructor could swear that Jonah's coat is already looking thicker and more of it.


We're noticing the same results with our boys as well! They have been on Sensitive Skin & Stomach for almost 3 weeks now and we are already really noticing a huge difference in their coats. They both look much thicker and they are looking great! So far, I am VERY pleased with this food! We just used another one of the Pro Plan coupons and bought two more 33lb bags at Tractor Supply yesterday! :bowl:


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> If I remember right, it's good on any size bag. Might be worth going to pick up a small bag to save the $5!


I can't use it because my dogs don't eat purina. I was going to use it for my future pup but I won't be getting him/her until June. I think it's best to send it off to someone who can use it


----------

